# Suche kostenlose Filme im Netz



## Schnatti (27. Oktober 2009)

Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich suche Seiten im Internet auf dennen man kostenlos (meist ältere) Filme anschauen kann. Keine illegalen Seiten, das wäre pfui sondern sowas wie
http://movies.msn.de/
kennt ihr noch mehr davon? Immer her damit.


----------



## Martel (27. Oktober 2009)

Legal ist auch  www.VEOH.com

Allerdings habe ich die Seite schon mehrfach durch. Die Deutsche Comm. ist da eingeschlafen.


----------



## BimmBamm (27. Oktober 2009)

Schnatti schrieb:


> Ich suche Seiten im Internet auf dennen man kostenlos (meist ältere) Filme anschauen kann. Keine illegalen Seiten [...]



http://www.archive.org/index.php

Neben wunderbarem Trash finden sich hier rare Sachen wie die beiden Propaganda-Filme Hitchcocks oder gar Capras "Why we fight". Auch ältere und sehr rare Sachen wie "Song at Midnight" oder "Panzerkreuzer Potemkin" sind vorhanden - unentbehrlich für den Cineasten!


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (27. Oktober 2009)

is movie2k.com eig legal? Ich weiss nicht, auf jedenfall is die schon länger da^^


----------

